

Expanding the Passive Income Experiment - bakerfreak
http://www.patrick-wied.at/blog/expanding-the-passive-income-experiment

======
rdegges
Heya, good luck with the new site.

One thing I think may help you out is to spend a bit more time editing your
copy. I've noticed that a lot of the wording comes off awkwardly to me (I'm a
native English speaker), and I'm guessing that with better copy you'd generate
a lot more sales.

Also: the new site seems a bit wordy. For instance, half-way down the page I'm
greeted in big letters by the sentence: "Welcome we hope you like our themes".

Since at this point I've already familiarized myself with the content of the
site, seeing the 'welcome' message there seems odd, and draws my attention
away from the themes.

Lastly, you should have more screenshots of the themes. I found myself really
having to look closely at my monitor to see what the themes actually looked
like, since I couldn't find a way to make them larger.

Anyhow, best of luck with your new project.

~~~
lscott3
Great honest feedback! You were not rude or on a high horse like some
commenters can be.

I believe with comments like these people like Patrick can continue torwards
their goals.

